# Kicad problema en pcb, pads y pistas



## moreno12 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola a todos. tengo una duda y se que alguno tiene la solucion jaja.
El problema consiste en el pcb de Kicad, estoy armando una fuente y a la hora de realizar el ruteo de las pistas me encontre con que habia pads que me mostraban una X como si no estubieran conectados... revise el esquematico y si lo están.





tambien quiero cambiar los anchos de las pistas y no se como se hace.
Aca subo algunas fotitos, espero que me puedan ayudar desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 16, 2010)

hola, en el menu en design rules, design rules, te va aparecer una etiqueta que dice ancho de ruta, te recomiendo primero pases de in a mm y eso lo haces en el menu izquierdo seleccionas el icono mm que tiene dos flechas ensima, con respecto a los pad no he visto ninguna X si me dices el componente y cual el pin con la X puedo ver de que se trata...saludosss


----------



## Marilyn Torres (May 14, 2021)

Buenas, tengo problemas al entrar al programa kicad mas especificamente en el diseño de la plaqueta que ya habia hecho antes. Entro, y me sale "error al cargar el archivo de placa", y me sale como si recien estaria por hacer el diseño. Como puedo recuperar el diseño de mi placa? es un fuente LM317. Gracias


----------

